# Các loại máy khoan cầm tay Nhật nào tốt, bán chạy



## Thiết bị điện chính hãng (29/11/21)

*Vì sao máy khoan cầm tay Nhật được ưa chuộng?*
Sở dĩ máy khoan Nhật được ưa thích bởi trong khoảng lâu các sản phẩm của Nhật Bản đã nức danh sở hữu độ bền rất cao, mang thể chịu vận tải rẻ trong công đoạn khoan, ít hỏng hóc.
_




Máy khoan Nhật nổi danh bền chắc, dễ dùng_
Đồng thời, máy khoan Nhật cũng có khả năng khoan thấp có phổ biến các mức công suất khác nhau. Bên cạnh đó, giá bán hơi thích hợp để thích hợp sở hữu phần nhiều người sử dụng. Chính thành ra, những mẫu máy khoan cầm tay Nhật đang ngày được ưa thích hiện tại.
Các loại máy khoan cầm tay Nhật nào tốt, bán chạy
*Máy khoan cầm tay Nhật hãng nào tốt?*
Hiện tại, các sản phẩm máy khoan Nhật tại Việt Nam hầu hết tới từ các hãng nức tiếng như Makita, Maktec,… bên cạnh đó, còn mang những chiếc máy khoan Nhật bãi hàng xách tay. Bên cạnh đó, vượt bậc nhất vẫn là các sản phẩm tới trong khoảng hãng máy khoan tay Makita và Maktec của Nhật.
_




Những mẫu máy khoan cầm tay Nhật rẻ, dễ tiêu dùng_
Những sản phẩm máy khoan Makita, Maktec đều được Tìm hiểu cao về chất lượng, độ bền cao mang khả năng khoan bền so bì. Cùng lúc, các sản phẩm cũng được trang bị phổ biến kỹ thuật hiện đại như chống ẩm, chống bụi, chống rung, phương pháp điện thấp.
Đánh giá, Tư vấn về các dòng máy khoan cầm tay trên thị trường
*Top 3 máy khoan cầm tay Nhật Bản bán chạy*
*Máy khoan động lực Makita M8701B (26MM)*

*Giá tham khảo: hai.255.000 đồng*
Makita M8701B là một trong những sản phẩm máy khoan tay Nhật được ưa chuộng bởi bộ bền chắc, mẫu mã ổn định, với khả năng chống chịu va đập. Máy khoan hoạt động Makita M8701B là mẫu máy khoan bê tông để khoan thuận tiện trên bê tông, tường, gỗ, thép,…
_




Máy khoan động lực Makita M8701B khoan mạnh mẽ_
Makita M8701B mang công suất 800W, tốc độ ko tải 1.200 vòng/phút, lực đập 2.3J, tốc độ đập 4.500 lần/phút. Thành ra, máy khoan Makita luôn hoạt động mạnh mẽ và nổi bật trong những công việc.
*Thông số kỹ thuật:*

Công suất: 800 W
Lực đập: 2.3J
Tốc độ đập: 0-4.500 l/p
Tốc độ ko tải: 0-1.200 v/p
Dây dẫn điện: 4.0 m
Khoan bê tông: Ø26 mm
Khoan thép: Ø13 mm
Khoan gỗ: Ø32 mm
Chuyên trang về máy móc, thiết bị chuyên dụng
*Bộ máy khoan búa Makita M8103KX2B SET 26 phụ kiện*

*Giá tham khảo: 1.431.000 đồng*
Nếu bạn đang muốn kiếm tìm một máy khoan động lực sử dụng thấp trong vun đắp, tu tạo điện nước, bạn hoàn toàn mang thể chọn ngay bộ máy khoan Makita M8103KX2B SET 26 phụ kiện.
_




Bộ máy khoan búa Makita M8103KX2B dùng trong gia đình_
Makita M8103KX2B là loại máy khoan động lực hoạt động có công suất 430W, tốc độ không vận chuyển 3000 vòng/phút, tốc độ đập 33000 lần/phút. Máy khoan có thể khoan tường suôn sẻ với trục đường kính tối đa 13mm. Đây chắc chắn là máy khoan gia đình thích tiêu dùng trong các công việc sửa chữa điện nước dân dụng, tiêu dùng trong nhà.
thông số kỹ thuật:

Công suất: 430 W
Tốc độ đập: 0 – 33.000 lần/phút
Tốc độ ko tải: 0 – 3.000 vòng/phút
Khoan bê tông: 13mm
Khoan thép: Ø13mm
Khoan gỗ: Ø18mm
*Máy khoan động lực Maktec MT80B 500W*

*Giá tham khảo: 706.000 đồng*
Nếu như bạn đang tìm kiếm máy khoan Nhật giá thấp có thể tham khảo ngay sản phẩm máy khoan Maktec MT80B đến trong khoảng hãng Maktec của Nhật. Máy khoan tiếp diễn được mẫu mã nhỏ gọn, cứng cáp với lớp vỏ cách điện, chống chịu nhiệt tốt.
_




Máy khoan động lực Maktec MT80B 500W_
Máy khoan Maktec MT80B sở hữu công suất 500W dễ dàng khoan sắt, khoan thép mang tốc độ lên tới 2900 vòng/phút, tốc độ đập 43,500 lần/phút. Nhờ vậy, máy mang khả năng khoan bê tông 16mm, khoan thép 13mm, khoan gỗ 20mm.

*Lưu ý tậu máy khoan cầm tay Nhật xịn*
Để chọn mua máy khoan Makita, Maktec chính hãng đảm bảo máy khoan hoạt động ổn định, ít bị hỏng hóc. Bạn mang thể tham khảo một số lưu ý khi chọn mua máy khoan hàng hiệu dưới đây:

Rà soát thiết kế ngoại hình máy khoan ko bị trầy xước, nứt vớ.
Kiểm tra tem nhãn của máy là loại tem 7 màu chống nhái.
Tham khảo giá máy khoan để tìm máy đúng giá, tránh ham mê hàng giá thấp có thể là máy fake, máy fake.
Chọn tìm máy tại các đại lý máy khoan hàng hiệu, đúng giá.
Với những thông báo trên, bạn mang thể tiện lợi chọn sắm máy khoan Nhật để tạo ra buộc phải khoan bê tông, khoan thép, khoan dai sức. Vui lòng truy tìm cập website Máy Khoan Makita Cầm Tay Chính Hãng Nhật, Giá Tốt hoặc Cung Cấp Thiết Bị Đo Lường - Dụng Cụ Cầm Tay Chính Hãng nếu như bạn để ý các sản phẩm trên đây nhé. Bạn cũng mang thể tham khảo thêm 1 số các dòng máy khoan cầm tay Nhật chất lượng để tiêu dùng trong công việc.


----------

